# VK - New Vape King MEGASTORE Fourways



## Gizmo (5/7/17)

The new Vape King Fourways has officially moved to its new spot. Taking over a Car Dealerships location.

The shop is massive at over 300Sqm and Including our own patio and parking. It is currently open for trade.

Our official opening is on the 29th July 2017 @ 10:00AM more information to follow closer to the time.













​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/7/17)

Have mercy. Thats huge!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (5/7/17)

Well done Vape King! Looks awesome

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ringtail Vapes (5/7/17)

Super awesome guys. I can see the next cloud comp is gonna be held here, Congrats.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

